# Random photos from our vacation to White Mountains (pic heavy)



## SquarePeg (Aug 20, 2018)

Most of these taken with the Fuji but some are iPhone photos. 

Echo Lake during the day and at dawn:









My 76 yo mom climbed the falls at Diana’s Bath:

 


Tubing down the Saco River:
 

Rope swing on the river:
 

White Mountains morning view




Cranmore Mountain fun park
 

 

Mountain coaster
 
 

 

Don’t eat me!





Had a great family trip.  Just wanted to share the fun!


----------



## otherprof (Aug 20, 2018)

Looks like it was a great vacation.  And those are very nice images.  I love the “Rope Swing.”


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 21, 2018)

Looks like everyone had a lot of fun
 Sorry is this in the US or Canada?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 21, 2018)

otherprof said:


> Looks like it was a great vacation.  And those are very nice images.  I love the “Rope Swing.”



The kids loved it too!  I did not try it, maybe next year.  



stapo49 said:


> Looks like everyone had a lot of fun
> Sorry is this in the US or Canada?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



This was in North Conway, NH, USA


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 21, 2018)

Very nice memories.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## waday (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice! Looks like a fun trip!

I really like the processing of the first one.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 21, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Very nice memories.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks for looking!



waday said:


> Nice! Looks like a fun trip!
> 
> I really like the processing of the first one.



Thanks. That’s an iPhone shot so I’m thinking I processed it in Snapseed.  May have tweaked it later in Affinity but likely just Snapseed.  It was such a beautiful lake.  We were swimming right under that small mountain.


----------



## Peeb (Aug 21, 2018)

That shot of mist on the water at dawn is a knockout!  Well done.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 23, 2018)

White Mountain morning view is my favorite.  Did you have a high shutter speed for the action shots?


----------



## JonA_CT (Aug 23, 2018)

Great shots, and your mom is a badass!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 23, 2018)

Peeb said:


> That shot of mist on the water at dawn is a knockout!  Well done.



Thank Peeb. I was disappointed that we didn’t get any good dawn colors or clouds in the sky that morning.  I do like that pic and may replace the sky with something less bland.



CherylL said:


> White Mountain morning view is my favorite.  Did you have a high shutter speed for the action shots?



Thanks!  I was at 1/2000 for most of the action shots. It was a really sunny morning so needed to be at a fast ss to still be able to keep the lens open enough for a bit of background separation.



JonA_CT said:


> Great shots, and your mom is a badass!



She really does kick ass!  She runs rings around most people.  I hope to have half her energy when I’m that age (or even this week lol).


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 23, 2018)

What a fun vacation. All you needed was Maggie to max out on the fun scale.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 23, 2018)

Good imagination in the " Don't eat me " shot. Did you guys add the " teeth " or were they there?


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 23, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Good imagination in the " Don't eat me " shot. Did you guys add the " teeth " or were they there?



No, the teeth have been there a long time from what I’ve read.  It’s a standard shot for that location.  I think it looks like a whale but my nephew says Dino...


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 23, 2018)

You be the judge, whale or trex


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 23, 2018)

I see the whale in this shot, but originally thought T-Rex .


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 24, 2018)

Nice shots.  You all look like you had a great time.


----------



## terri (Aug 27, 2018)

Love these!!    What a gorgeous area.    The water looks amazing and everyone is enjoying themselves.   What more do you want??


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 27, 2018)

Awesome photos!!! Great times!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 27, 2018)

Moby Dick all the way


----------

